# Posting Pics (totally subjective gallery rules)



## danger

just upped a sick pic'!


----------



## thecraw

Evan... you are hilarious...

Couldn't agree more, but getting a bunch of kayak freaks to remember those rules is about as likely as getting them to go to church.

I am still laughing at your examples...


----------



## ToddG

I'm still laughing at that shot of Evan dorking out


----------



## &d

*blame the system*

I stuck a pic of a super munchy and manky hole thats way out of place on a local class II stretch of river to make it accessible someone who might have wanted/needed to know. Or maybe some psycho wants to get chundered with a log on his way through town *shrug*. I didnt ask to get it front page. I thought the same
thing when i saw it there.


----------



## hobie

First off Evan, I hope that was not directed at me as I post pictures here a good deal. Sometimes I wait a while but sometimes I throw them up there because I have the time right then. Also, if they are time sensitive. Meaning an event just happened and I include pics of participants. Like the PWTPS events which I think you might be referring to. You see not everyone goes big and sometimes these paddlers at our events enjoy seeing a picture of themselves on the web. They share with non boater friends via the web or maybe just get a kick out of it. So for you to say when and what should be posted is lame. Are you the photo general all of a sudden? I like many of the pictures as well but also realize I can go back thru them as Todd mentioned. I say post em' if you got em' It's paddling season and the stoke is alive. I posted photos last night to inform and show area paddlers a local run is up and fun right now. Pictures show good detail as to how it is at these levels. Should I not post them due to pushing back a photo of Billy Jones and Austin running burl? It's called the previous icon. It's pretty simple. Even if this post was not directed at me, I dont care. If paddlers have something they want to share, then go for it.

hobie


----------



## ToddG

i'm pretty slammed with work at the moment, but i think i can help clarify real quick .. hobie, his post was not directed at you, but your points are nonetheless valid -- this is a *public* forum.

full disclosure: i privately bitched on a random email to evan that i posted my best photo from that last trip & it didn't last 2 hours before it got buried by a shot of a scrappy ledge hole without even a kayaker in it. totally selfish rant on my part .. i have no entitlement to that spot any more than you or anyone else. 

but Evan thought about some general etiquette issues & then dropped a bomb, even calling me out. his points are pretty good. more just a "posting etiquette" suggestion, kinda like, when there's some sweet shit posted on the homepage, give it some time to see the light of day & for people to appreciate it for a minute before burying it. there's prolly some nice middle ground btw "post em if you got em" & "yo check me out on the homepage for the next month" .. if we all acknowledge that there's some room for etiquette even in pic posting then we've all kinda evolved the entire forum, no?

i think most people don't ever use the "Photos" --> "Creeking & Wildwater" gallery options, or even the "previous" button. most folks just click on whatever pic is on the homepage & that's it. 

&d, fyi, any time you post a pic to any of the galleries it, by default, turns into the homepage pic until someone else posts.


----------



## FLOWTORCH

I'm with the wrangler. I think it's safe to say 9 out of 10 of us dont give a shit about seein play pics, I did a study, they're just too boring. I'm all for gilman gorge and stuff like that but could do without seein someone sit on a wave. These recent burl shots are the best that have been up in a long, long while. To cover it with a pic of a manky munchy hole....on a class II stretch....kinda sucks. We appreciate the heads up but maybe just post it under the Alerts page, eh? I realize the previous button exists but I also know we could do without some pics, period. Were all just gonna have to agree that- Thank god, teletuesday is over.

Pictures of marmots and T&A are always welcome btw. Evan, hope you have proof she's of legal age.


----------



## Yonder_River

I've never posted a pic here before. I know whenever I do that I probably won't be checking to see how long the current pic has been posted and set my friggin stopwatch to make sure I give it it's due time. 

I must say I appreciated the pics hobie posted since it's nice to see current conditions of what a lot of us _will_ be running rather than some gnar shot that most of us will have nothing to do with.


----------



## tellutwurp

I don't know about the rest of you but I always check the previous photos, so your shot will be seen, just maybe not on the first page. 

I imagine it wouldn't be that hard to stretch the latest picture box to allow maybe the last three photos?


----------



## hobie

Right on. I too will be more aware. I will say however I am guilty at times of posting stuff from my Paddle with the Pros events. I try to include shots of participants and to give an idea of what the weekend was like and how the paddling is in the area for anyone considering a trip there. Same as the Gillman shots. "Here is what it looks like, come paddle if you are near here" is kind of my take. No worries. 

h


----------



## FLOWTORCH

> "Here is what it looks like, come paddle if you are near here" is kind of my take.


I hear ya, that's exactly what I thought when seein your pics. River level looks good.


----------



## tellutwurp

sorry I have too much time: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/album_page.php?pic_id=1145&sid=ebad5e74c81f86a781b5319c9ab9d280


----------



## KSC

I second tellutwurp's proposal.


----------



## RiverWrangler

Yo Hobie,
Like I said, not trying to be a dick and definitely not directed at anyone in particular but... just wanted to try and take a humorous approach to something that we always end up joking about. Posting pics to show what is good right now is helpful to everyone and I have definitely taken heed of various times when you yourself have posted some time sensitive "beta" photos (i.e. Tule in Cali, Ogden hole etc). 
Agreed. Not my personal photo gallery. Public forum. 

Everybady else - my bad for trying to get some laughs.

The gallery is the shit and I love to see photos of everything going down. I just hate to see the first descent of a rad waterfall get burried (obviously I'm biased because this is my favorite kind of boating, i.e. I suck at playboating). Keep the stoke alive. Just wanted to throw out some suggestions for etiquette and please do not turn this into a photo pissing match. After reading this I've found that one cool way to get a photo more look sees is to link them from a post like I did previously ( http://mountainbuzz.com//album_page.php?pic_id=1136 ). Maybe a couple of photos on the homepage would be cool too. Frenchy? And yes I am the photo general.

p.s. isn't that shot the BEST kayaking photo ever though. I mean really that shot should be a permanent part of the homepage.


----------



## FLOWTORCH

3 pictures!!?! I like it but where will we find that kind of technology


----------



## hobie

Its all good. I think some photos suck as well and im sure some people hate the ones I throw up there too. I think you have valid points about the stuff Todd put up. He has had some good ones but those were by far the best ever.


----------



## WhiteLightning

Aw man, I was just about to post some sick pics of a class VII lake that my dog was swimming in. 

I agree with Hobie, post 'em if you got 'em. The people who really pay attention to the pics do go and look through them in their various sections and will see your sweet pics. Those won't don't look through them from time to time don't really give a shit anyways, so it works out pretty good! Same goes for posts, if they are lame, no one will read them and they will go away, if they are cool people will be interested. Either way, people can find them if they want to. If your pics are really cool, people will post about them and everyone will go check them out.


----------



## Jahve

Not sure if this is valid or possible  but is there a way to post a pic with out kickin off the pic on the first page?

It would be cool to be able to have the option to throw something up with out knockin off the 1st page pic.


----------



## ag3dw

Right on bro, the Buzz should only be for gnarr and for those who worship our studliness! Go big or go home, whimps. 

This post brought to you by Colorado Spine Clinic


----------



## leadpipes

*improvements*

Here are a few more suggestions that will improve the photo page.
1. Photo posts must include at least one waterfall of no less than 28.6. Two tiered waterfalls equaling a total free fall of 28.6 are acceptable provided the distance between each tier is no more than 12.3. 
2. Falls no less than 12.7 are acceptable so long as the kayaker is not using a paddle.
3. Falls no less than 6.5 are acceptable provided the sun is shining, the sediment level is less than 3 PPM, the water is a hue between ultramarine and turquoise but not to exceed hunters green. -sorry, in this case Gilman Gorge is cut, unless...
4. The kayaker is wearing a silly hat.

Those wishing to take over the home page must prove the above criteria is met and win an online game of rock paper scissors with the current home page photo owner before posting their totally sic pic.


----------



## &d

RDNEK .. yeah there is probably a configuration file setting that could be 
switched from 0 to 1 there is definately a line or twenty of php code that could be commented out or modified in order to change how new pics get posted


----------



## RiverWrangler

at least lead pipes knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## ag3dw

Yea lead, we need standards. They should be glad that measly 5 m drop was buried so fast; they should be embarrassed and ashamed to draw attention to the subject. 10 meters min.


----------



## holley

Allright, Evan. Now you've really done it. Before we only had BroccoliBoy and TeleTuesday to worry about...now we've got Chewbacca and rubber duckies?? Way to go.

I like the idea of MB photo general. Maybe we can get you a badge or a hat or something...I'll work on that.


----------



## stinginrivers

Leadpipes I like where you are going with this, my only question though is what is the criteria for the silly hats? 

I mean does a goofy saying count or does it have to be in the shape of a dick? I like silly hats but I hate so fucking gaper fake dreaded hats. So I say even if you run a 45' falls and have a colorful fake dreadlock hat on your picture can't go up.


----------



## FLOWTORCH

Can we take a que from ratemycameltoe.com and just rate the pics from 1 to 10? If your average is below 3 it get's banished. And Chewbaca on the drums is fuckin awesome...but not as awesome as this guy: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pq6vufmTJ9Q&eurl=http://www.fazed.org/video/?id=269

Totally awesome.


----------



## Caspian

Flowtorch, that is painful. And I thought the net had bottomed out when I saw this: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-720650682163363570&q=hooked+on+a+feeling

And rating sytem would be alright. But I never look at the front page anyway...


----------



## thecraw

Flowtorch... you definitely win with that one...

Painful as it was I had tears in my eyes from laughing so hard... Good find...


----------



## FLOWTORCH

It is painful, sorry bout that. But were you not blazed once you heard his audio demo? That hasselhoffer clip just...just left me speechless...felt like i'd been dosed or somethin.


----------



## andy

whoever watched all 3 minutes of the hassellhof clip should be banned from the buzz for life.

You should be reprimanded for even posting it.

Although I did laugh when he was dancing by the river with the weiner dogs.

Will someone please post a new pic already???


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis

Dude, you watched way too much. I only got to the eskimo outfit sledding down the hill. Something tells me you're German.

But the average homeboy is the shit. I was totally blazed. If only I had a record label. But he's no Ill Mitch:

http://www.illmitch.com


----------



## E-Ro

And it continues. Note the current pic of play boating or the previous pic of some creaking. I guess I'm also a selfish bastard :wink:


----------



## latenightjoneser

Bump for ol' MacDaddy's benefit. Enough 25-year-old floating rubber. Find a rafting site or something.


----------



## Canada

I propose a temporary ban on people who post any picture of a J rig or motor powered rig of any sort that is not a kayak. But what the heck, we don't even own a digital camera. Please someone put up a picture of someone running something that will break plastic.


----------



## MacDaddy

Sorry About all the boring Pic's, I posted a Crystal rapid shot some time ago and have received 45 emails wanting to see any pics of Lava falls and hermit in High water. I would not have put them on but some of the Mountain Buzzards ask for them. I did however feel the need to post the Redwall pic, no one ever believes that there are pic's of Redwall Cavern under water.


----------



## BarryDingle

The Redwall pic WAS pretty cool.....


----------



## lmyers

andy said:


> Will someone please post a new pic already???


Done...I was getting tired of looking at 20 year-old rafting pics too.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock

FLOWTORCH said:


> I'm with the wrangler. I think it's safe to say 9 out of 10 of us dont give a shit about seein play pics, I did a study, they're just too boring.



Yeah, I took a poll here as well & got the same results. 
Pics of playboating unless you're 2+ feet out... weak.

Danger... we know we're not gonna have a problem with that from you, you don't even own a boat that's less than 7' long do you????


----------



## Nathan

Bump...honestly who wants to look at spreadsheets on the Buzz? Especially about the Golden rodeo that nobody attends. You already posted them in your thread why do they need to be in the gallery also?


----------



## Jahve

..........


----------



## yakkeranna

bump, 'cause my first and only badass waterfall pic just got shoved down by a chick with giant boobs. *sigh* life isn't fair....

ETA: Eh, the boobs are more impressive anyway


----------



## caspermike

Good gallery


----------



## coloradopaddler

good thing she doesn't have a pfd on


----------



## adgeiser

:shock:like she needs a pfd with those things. if they don't keep her afloat.... they will have every dude jumping in after her.


----------



## JCKeck1

Yakker - strong attempt. That was a good looking falls and it did get rid of those ridiculously cliched guidebook Grand rafting shots. Although even those were decent compared to the oarlock shots that have been plaguing us for months. The next photo up better be mind blowing... I am jonsin' so bad for some kayaking.
Joe


----------



## Andy H.

*random, subjective, photo gallery cleanup done*

I just went through and deleted a bunch of photos that showed inappropriate content for the MB audience - stuff like like multiple shots of commercial paddle rafts taken by a commercial photographer, rafts in eddies, rafts at campsites, grubby guys sitting around a campfire, camera downloads from a trip, etc. 

Don't worry, I left the shot of the rather well-endowed lady up.

To be keep with the "big tent" mindset, I left quite a few of these kinds of shots where it seemed like they offered something scenic, minimally redeeming or just so ALL someone's photos didn't get deleted (yes, I even left one of the Royal Gorge commercial trip photos..).

If I deleted something you REALLY wanted to be on the gallery, re-post it and it'll probably get left up unless someone complains or one of the moderators is feeling past the point of being bored and is up for doing more random photo cleanup. Please remember if you want to post a bunch of your trip photos online and send photo links to your friends, there are a number of photo sharing websites out there like Flicker and Photobucket.

If you've got something that shows action, is really scenic, that folks aren't used to seeing, that is well composed, community related, funny, or that you think someone scrolling through the photos in a year will appreciate, please post it.

-AH


----------



## smauk2

This girls photo is in clear violation of rule 4. No boobs, no go. Somebody bump this garbage with a huck.


----------



## caspermike

Spencer are you straight?


----------



## smauk2

I'm actually attracted to amphibians, female ones though, so yes.


----------



## Ben-Lucks-a-Bitch

I know its rough when you put your sick pics up and someone else posts right on your tail. All those days of congradulatory comments gone, becasue no ones going to see your picture. This is a public site where everyone can post picture not just your elite little crowd of first decenters. I know its nice to jerk each other off as you talk about how cool your photos are, but its kinda nice to see a spectrum of photo types.
Plus 45 degree cartwheels are hard as shit for some of us.


----------



## steven

Ben-Lucks-a-Bitch said:


> Plus 45 degree cartwheels are hard as shit for some of us.


but still beyond lame


----------



## JCKeck1

Ben-Lucks-a-Bitch said:


> I know its rough when you put your sick pics up and someone else posts right on your tail. All those days of congradulatory comments gone, becasue no ones going to see your picture. This is a public site where everyone can post picture not just your elite little crowd of first decenters. I know its nice to jerk each other off as you talk about how cool your photos are, but its kinda nice to see a spectrum of photo types.
> Plus 45 degree cartwheels are hard as shit for some of us.


Seriously... I'm so sick of pics from those posers who got the first descent of the Rio Huallaga. Really not that cool. I could've done it, but I'm busy in Texas. a-Bitch, Let's see your latest attempt at a 45 degree cartwheel bump April off the front page!
Joe


----------



## nmalozzi

I love rafting, and i love catarafts, but I'm not sure that was a worthy bump.


----------



## JCKeck1

Gomer, primo example #1. Not only a picture of a cat, but three taken with a crap camera on the terrifying rapids of the New river!


----------



## lmyers

How dissapointing. The beautiful woman is gone, and all that's left is a crappy cataraft shot....


----------



## Phil U.

Is it possible to vote for deletions?


----------



## glenn

At least the cat pic had some whitewater...


----------



## lmyers

Street signs and some dude looking over a canyon... happily bumped by a waterfall,.,..then quickly bumped again for eddylines............


----------



## glenn

Seriously more flatwater and boat draining bumping waterfalls...


----------



## freexbiker

This thread should just be made into a sticky....


----------



## adgeiser

would it be uncouth to ask admin to delete non action photos that bump sweet action images before they have been up for a day or so?

yes boring @$$ raft photo (at least run something) bumping the sweet gore image i am speaking about you!


----------



## bobbuilds

if this place had rules stickyed to the board more people would know what is up, this place sucks as far as rules you dont know/ get flamed for.

who gives a shit, no rules posted means nothing to follow, just keep bumping this thread for the next 6 years.
lame.


----------



## Jensjustduckie

I'm sad the gorgeous GC pic got bumped by C1 photos without any scenery


----------



## Theophilus

Really...standing around on a snowboard? Weak


----------



## Andy H.

*It's a beautiful day and we all have more fun things to do*

so Snowolf has chosen with his actions to leave our community and we all know that arguing on the internet is like debating a crazy person - after awhile the bystanders can't tell who the crazy one is. This thread is now restored to what it should be - complaining about lame photos. 

Have a good time, the thread's locked for a few days. Go do rain and snow dances, pray for water, conserve water, tune up your mountain bike. Anything but waste your consciousness on debating an internet troll.

-AH


----------



## adgeiser

ok really?
we finally get the pic gallery back on the home page... and wow imagine that, a boring raft photo.....

oh wait, nope 2 boring raft photos....

ok snowwolf your turn :grin:


----------



## lmyers

adgeiser said:


> ok really?
> we finally get the pic gallery back on the home page... and wow imagine that, a boring raft photo.....
> 
> oh wait, nope 2 boring raft photos....


http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/where-are-the-photos-43474.html

the pictures on the homepage are supposed to show up randomly.....it's not perfect, but better than no gallery.


----------



## Janet H

Just refresh the page an you'll see new images


----------



## lmyers

Janet H said:


> Just refresh the page an you'll see new images


The images do not change when the portal is refreshed. It seems to show the last 2 gallery uploads, regardless of what gallery they were in. There was a sweet picture uploaded yesterday by [email protected] of a rainbow boof on Bull Lake Creek. Now there are 2 gear photos that don't even show up on the portal (just a black screen). I don't want to delete them because it will remove them from the user's gallery, but I certainly don't want to look at a plain black image either.


----------



## lmyers

Was it just me that saw the photos as a blank, black screen? Because now they show up....


----------



## xena13

Nope, I looked after you mentioned it this morning and also only saw black squares.


----------



## mjpowhound

I'll take the black squares over the shit up there now.


----------



## cosurfgod

As if the buzz didn't already suck, the photo problem is ridiculous. You can't scroll through them, no descriptions, flows, locations, and they are down half the time. You used to be able to click on a person and see there pics, so you know if they boat or just post photos of the westwater put in. Is this website run by front range rafters? The photos are the best part of the buzz, fix that shit computer nerds!


PS-no rafting pics!

PSS-.....maybe a little carnage.....


----------



## kikii875

cosurfgod said:


> PS-no rafting pics!


 Thanks, snowolf


----------



## Janet H

lmyers said:


> Was it just me that saw the photos as a blank, black screen? Because now they show up....



Working on this....


----------



## adgeiser

wow. the low water year really has hit the pics hard.
even the rafters are not posting pics of their new yeti coolers.

it's a sad sad year.


----------



## chrispy

Membership comes with a lifetime money back guarantee.... Oh wait , you didn't pay, you don't qualify.....


----------



## SummitSurfer

Give me a f'n break! Can't we all just get along? I think all members should be able to post what ever relates to boating! You so called kayaking/rafting Gods that want your pictures demo in an elitest fashion, post them to your blog, magazine, boat sponsor website or where ever it can be ohhhh and aaahhhhh'd over, but don't try and stop others from posting there pictures. Post your little "I'm so cool" photos here too! But don't expect to have them stop the press or prevent others from posting theirs. Maybe the Buzz can have a photo section called "Looky Looky at how cool I am" section just for u!Special elitest entitled people sometimes piss me off cause they think they are so special!


----------



## adgeiser

ahhh... my last post was commenting on a total lack of pics.
when i posted that the last pic was up for 4 days. that usually only happens in the winter.

wow.

and most people on here get that the rafter/kayaker thing is just for fun.
hell, i've never met a rafter's yeti cooler full of beer that i didn't like.


----------



## KSC

Is the photo gallery going to continue to only support super low resolution photos with no captions on the front page or is this ever going to get upgraded? Based on what I've seen lately, a poor platform yields poor contributions.


----------



## SummitSurfer

@adgeiser: I wasn't referencing you, or the rafter/kayaker friendly love hate relationship...hell I do rafting, kayaking and SUP, I was ref. the elites selfish attitude of people in general.Sorry if you thought it was aimed at you.
****


----------



## yetigonecrazy

SummitSurfer said:


> @adgeiser: I wasn't referencing you, or the rafter/kayaker friendly love hate relationship...hell I do rafting, kayaking and SUP, I was ref. the elites selfish attitude of people in general.Sorry if you thought it was aimed at you.
> ****


If you're worried about elitists you are on the wrong site


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock

bobbuilds said:


> if this place had rules stickyed to the board more people would know what is up, this place sucks as far as rules you dont know/ get flamed for.
> 
> who gives a shit, no rules posted means nothing to follow, just keep bumping this thread for the next 6 years.
> lame.


It's almost been a year...


bump...


----------



## yesimapirate

Oh man, some kayaker's definitely gonna flip their brown stout boofing lid once they see that saturn boat pic on the main page.


----------



## Chief Niwot

Here let me fix this with a canoe shot!


----------



## xena13

Like


----------



## carvedog

bobbuilds said:


> if this place had rules stickyed to the board more people would know what is up, this place sucks as far as rules you dont know/ get flamed for.
> 
> who gives a shit, no rules posted means nothing to follow, just keep bumping this thread for the next 6 years.
> lame.


Rulz?? We don't need no stinking rulz. 

With all the rad kayakers if a lame shot gets posted then post your own up.


----------



## adgeiser

This thread can always make me 
Gotta love the longevity ... (for you rafters...and caspermike, longevity means how long this post has been active)


----------



## KSC

Who cares what pictures are posted when I need a magnifying glass to see the image on my screen. I'm sure the 100x100 resolution would have looked awesome in all green on my old Apple II+ though.


----------



## Awoody

KSC said:


> Who cares what pictures are posted when I need a magnifying glass to see the image on my screen. I'm sure the 100x100 resolution would have looked awesome in all green on my old Apple II+ though.


Agreed, Mountianbuzz is only about one step away from being completely worthless now. That of course is the off-hand chance that April Marie Clark will post more photos.


----------



## carvedog

A packraft and a sea kayak on the home page, raise the alarm. Oh noes. Call your senator. 

Or throw down some gnar ....


----------



## gannon_w

Those pics up now are friggin sweet!


----------



## adgeiser

great now we have kayakers posting boring pics as well. 
way to lower the bar.

ok start complaining... go.


----------



## GC Guide

I guess no one is posting pictures?


----------



## lmyers

GC Guide said:


> I guess no one is posting pictures?


Yep. Pretty much everyone taking the highest quality photos is fed up with the stupid homepage photo system we have and don't even waste their time anymore. There are still some fantastic shots being taken by buzzards, they just leave them on their blogs now...


----------



## KSC

The mountainbuzz photo application is a joke. Why would anyone post photos here? It used to be C+ quality, which was at least usable, then they decided to downgrade it to unusable. If you want to see kayaking photos use Facebook or look on blogs. Please though, someone tell me where to go to see April Marie Clark.


----------



## kikii875

KSC said:


> The mountainbuzz photo application is a joke. Why would anyone post photos here? It used to be C+ quality, which was at least usable, then they decided to downgrade it to unusable. If you want to see kayaking photos use Facebook or look on blogs. Please though, someone tell me where to go to see April Marie Clark.


Facebook dude. I will let you figure out which of the four she is. PS. She is not the young girl next to the bald kid.
The picture of her in the yellow bikini at thunder river is nice, although her headlights are pointing in two different directions.


----------



## KSC

So back to the original subject of this thread... bump?


----------



## kayakfreakus

I was just waiting for this to appear


----------

